# Metric Or Imperial Fastners?



## Dan_S (Mar 5, 2015)

Do PM machines use Metric or Imperial fasteners?


----------



## Smithdoor (Mar 5, 2015)

Use what ever works the best at the time
Most of time inch sizes


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 5, 2015)

Smithdoor said:


> Use what ever works the best at the time
> Most of time inch sizes



No, I mean are the fasteners used to hold Precision Matthews machines together Imperial or metric?


----------



## mksj (Mar 5, 2015)

PM1340GT is metric for the fasteners, assume this holds for most Asian lathes. I try to keep all new fasteners/tapped holes metric so I only need one set of Allen keys. There are exceptions such as QCTP and holders, which are usually Imperial.


----------



## Dan_S (Mar 5, 2015)

mksj said:


> PM1340GT is metric for the fasteners, assume this holds for most Asian lathes. I try to keep all new fasteners/tapped holes metric so I only need one set of Allen keys. There are exceptions such as QCTP and holders, which are usually Imperial.



That's exactly why I was asking. I have a nice set of Bondhus  metric t-handle Allen keys next to my lathe (not PM) and was wondering if i should get an imperial set. The screws for my lathe and QCTP holders are all metric.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2015)

The Chinese made PMs use metric fasteners, not sure about their Taiwan machines. What's interesting is I've ran into a number of Taiwan machines that use imperial fasteners. My Taiwanese bandsaw & rotary tables also use imperial fasteners.


----------



## mksj (Mar 7, 2015)

Also my Turn-Pro horizontal/vertical band saw  is imperial, but the lathe is all metric.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 7, 2015)

Fortunately I have a spare set of both, so I'll just wait to see what it ends up being. I bet my Dorian (that is on the way) is Imperial...


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2015)

My Dorian SQCTP, tool holders, & knurling tool are imperial. USA made of course. However my Dorian indexable insert holders use metric threads but I think that's cause the inserts follow ISO standard. Well for the screw down positive inserts anyway. For the negative insert clamps they are imperial.

What's interesting is the older Shars BXA holders use metric threads for the set screws but the hex is imperial, I personally have never ran into a metric/imperial fastener. But Shars changed the tool holder recently so whatever, plus I always replaced those crappy set screws on China holders anyway.

To add, Bison chucks (Poland) & TMX chucks (China) use metric fasteners even though they use American tongue & groove. However, Fuerda/Gator (China) which are almost identical to Bison (no surprise there considering who runs GTS now) use imperial for the top jaws only which are also American tounge & groove.


----------

